

Preliminary evidence supporting the existence of the Higgs boson - gus_massa
http://blog.vixra.org/2011/08/13/has-the-lhc-seen-the-higgs-boson-at-144-gev/

======
reemrevnivek
Interesting to see this 24 hours after "RIP Higgs Boson (with 95% confidence)"
was posted here (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2943950>) yesterday.

Even more interesting to see that this article was posted on the 13th, and the
RIP article was posted on the 23rd.

The current submission states:

> From reliable sources I am expecting CERN to issue a press release about the
> status of the search for the Higgs Boson next week in advance of the LP2011
> conference. If the official Higgs combination is similar to my version (the
> leak shows that it is) then they have the right to claim an observation (but
> not a discovery) of a strong signal consistent with a Higgs boson at 144 GeV
> (or soewhere else nearby). They cannot excluded other BSM signals including
> MSSM. I don’t know exactly how they will spin it but they will want the
> media to take notice.

The RIP article was posted after CERN issued the statement, and reads:

> And yesterday, August 22, at the Biennial International Symposium on Lepton-
> Photon Interactions at the Tata Institute of Fundamental Research in Mumbai,
> India, the bombshell was dropped: CERN scientists declared that over the
> entire range of energy the Collider had explored—from 145 to 466 billion
> electron volts—the Higgs boson is excluded as a possibility with a 95%
> probability.

Is the 145 GeV number intentional, and CERN is now looking at the region just
under the excluded power level to firm up their evidence? Is the author of
this article confused? I'm not enough of a physicist to answer, but I'm
inclined to trust CERN over a blog post based on preliminary, leaked data.

